# Sagebrush and bees



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I live in NE Oregon, the predominate climate is high desert, and we have a ton of sagebrush. I have done some research and have found conflicting opinions.

Will bees use sagebrush for pollen? or honey?

I would appreciate input from those who have personal experiences in the high desert climates.

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Many varieties of wild sage, are great for the bees, & honey.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The plant everyone in the high country calls sage is NOT true sage (salvia). It is a type of artemisia. No honey in it whatsoever. It is wind pollinated so low grade pollen . The bees will sometimes work it a bit for pollen. Better than sawdust but not much better...


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Here you go..
http://www.plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=ARTRT


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks, that makes sense.

Dan


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

many times you will find rabbit brush mixed in with sage brush, very good fall pollen flow.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Agree on the rabbit brush. It will put out honey too if it rains at the right time. I have some rabbit brush locations I have used for many years. Feeding some pollen sub at the same time gives a good protein mix for fatter winter bees. (Heres your opening ,Keith)!


----------

